# ******youth hunt thread*****2 birds down!!!



## Dupree (Feb 11, 2010)

I am going to give a turkey hunt to a youth between the ages of 10 and 15 at some point this year. Sign up here if you have a kid that has never killed a turkey. I have a 12ga and a 20ga youth so having a gun is not an issue. Depending on there size I probably have some camo that will fit them also. This hunt will take place in either paulding, polk, or heard county depending on where I'm hearing more birds. There will be at least 3 miles of walking up and down hills so make sure they are willing to put in a little work on the hunt. 

If anyone else would like to offer a similar hunt or donate anything for the hunter let me know. If others offer a hunt then I will break the kids that enter down into geographic region so that they will be closer to home. I'm hoping to put a kid on a bird and show them (and there parent/ guardian the ropes of turkey hunting) I think it will be a great memory for all involved.



If you want to help out in any way let me know. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=494404


*****Hunting in paulding/haralson with birddog and I*****


1. mapstre- his 10yr old son Nathan
2. jjasonbbo1- his 15yr old daughter Gabby
3. scottl290- his 10yr old son Jacob
4. ta-ton-ka chips_ his 14yr old nephew Chase
5. Impact97 - his 14yr old daughter.

****Hunting in SE GA with PaulD****


1. pastorg - his 12 yr old son Trace 

****Hunting in middle GA with head buster****


1. ricochet- his 10yr old son nate 
2. rockwalker- his 10yr old son austin
3. deweyduck- his 11yr old grandson Parker.
4. ksperrey - his 13yr old son


----------



## Gumbo1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice of you. My son it too young for yur offer, but its a very nice offer.


----------



## MAPSTRE (Feb 11, 2010)

I got one that turned 10 in Sept.  You have met him at Waddle's house getting a copper call.  Can he enter?


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 11, 2010)

Though I don't have anyone to enter as I'm only 21 myself, I just wanted to say I think it's great what you're doing, thanks for trying to help give back


----------



## Dupree (Feb 11, 2010)

they dont have to be your child to enter just so lang as there parent/legal guardian is okay with it.


----------



## truetalker (Feb 11, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> they dont have to be your child to enter just so lang as there parent/legal guardian is okay with it.


you need some one to call in a bird for you ill help.
thats cool good luck.


----------



## doghuntin (Feb 11, 2010)

that's a good thing your doing, our church is trying to find a special needs child for for a friend and me to take hunting at our land in heard co. good luck to you and your hunting partner !!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 11, 2010)

*Youth Hunt*

Sign me up with my 11 year old grandson, Parker. My place just doesn't have any birds but he did kill his first goose this season. He's working on his mouthcalls and really is fired up about going after his first tom. 
Thank you for being a great sportsman! I live in Fayetteville and my club is in Greene County.


----------



## dognducks (Feb 12, 2010)

That's a pretty nice offer. I'll donate something to the lucky hunter. I'll call you in a week or two. I might braid up a turkey tote if I have the time/material. That should put a little pressure on you. lol.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 12, 2010)

thats awesome if everone took a kid hunting, our rights would be preserved , iam always willing to help with the kids , i take several each fall with the dogs.....heres a father and son ....its the kids first turkey, the father got one too.....Ron


----------



## bird dog (Feb 12, 2010)

I will donate a morning to take another kid hunting.  So yo can draw at least two kids..   You guys need to give a morning to take a kid hunting.  Lets see how many of these kids that we can get in the woods in one day.  We can either hunt private,public or what ever its all about the kids.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 12, 2010)

dognducks said:


> That's a pretty nice offer. I'll donate something to the lucky hunter. I'll call you in a week or two. I might braid up a turkey tote if I have the time/material. That should put a little pressure on you. lol.



thanks!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 13, 2010)

TTT! This idea is getting some good responses so I'm giving it a free trip to the top. Thanks everyone for pitching in.


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Oh WOW!!!*

Sign me and my 14 year old daughter up!! however she will be 15 come turkey season  if that's ok?? if not just let me know and that's ok too! This is a incredible thing you are doing no matter!! 
She is a pretty tough kid... She would go deer hunting with me this past season and go to her stand by herself in the dark.. lol. with only a 30lb recurve... She ask  me daily if she can go squirrel hunting or when can we go coyote hunting can she shoot the gamo or whatever the case may be... She a tough kid thats for sure!! she will be standing in church all pretty and frilly telling our pastor about whatever her past weeks hunting experience was...


----------



## Dupree (Feb 15, 2010)

Jason, I will put your daughter on the list.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd like to sign up my 14 yo nephew Chase. I started him deer hunting last year. He's a quick learner and pays attention.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 15, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka ill had him to the list.  


Mods, any chance this could be made a sticky?


----------



## bird dog (Feb 15, 2010)

lookin good guys


----------



## Dupree (Feb 15, 2010)

nobody else want to donate a morning of guiding to try and help a youth get there first bird?


----------



## rockwalker (Feb 15, 2010)

If you could sign up my son austin please. He would love this. I would love to tag along just to learn. I started out blind 2 years ago and still have a long way to go. Thanks!


----------



## Dupree (Feb 15, 2010)

rockwalker said:


> If you could sign up my son austin please. He would love this. I would love to tag along just to learn. I started out blind 2 years ago and still have a long way to go. Thanks!



i added him to the list!


----------



## BPR (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome gesture.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello, please add my 10 year old son Nate.

Thanks,
JP


----------



## Dupree (Feb 17, 2010)

PaulD was kind enough to offer a hunt to take place in SE GA. I know that the ones that have entered so far will more than likely rather hunt with Jim or I but I will send pm's to verify.


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am very thankful to be in this drawing with my daughter!!!  
However I have 7 girls and my wife in the house... I DO NOT need any more help in this area below!!!!! 



4x4powerstrokesd said:


> I will send pms to verify.



 I couldn't help that one!!


----------



## Dupree (Feb 17, 2010)

jjasonbbo1 said:


> I am very thankful to be in this drawing with my daughter!!!
> However I have 7 girls and my wife in the house... I DO NOT need any more help in this area below!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



lol.


----------



## bird dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats a good one.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 18, 2010)

So far these are the things that I have to give to the kids who arent selected for the hunt. I hope to be able to give one to everyone that enters!


----------



## scottl29 (Feb 19, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## PaulD (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice! I know where those came from and how they sound! Those are great calls!!!! Good luck to everyone in the North and South.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 19, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> If anyone else would like to offer a similar hunt or donate anything for the hunter let me know.


I have a primos power crystal glass call and striker i don use anymore ..Would love for one of these kids to have! just pm me!


----------



## Dupree (Feb 19, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> I have a primos power crystal glass call and striker i don use anymore ..Would love for one of these kids to have! just pm me!



pm sent and thanks!


----------



## ksperrey (Feb 26, 2010)

*Youth hunt*

I would like to join in with my son. My son is 13 and I am a fiend of the pastor and his son Trace. We have not done any turkey hunting, but are eager to learn. I got my son started deer hunting last fall and he loved it...

Kevin
770-316-7478


----------



## Dupree (Feb 26, 2010)

ksperrey said:


> I would like to join in with my son. My son is 13 and I am a fiend of the pastor and his son Trace. We have not done any turkey hunting, but are eager to learn. I got my son started deer hunting last fall and he loved it...
> 
> Kevin
> 770-316-7478




I will add you to the list.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 26, 2010)

pm's sent to everyone entered so far.


----------



## bird dog (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 3, 2010)

sign up is over. I will have all the prizes and hunts posted by saturday as me and bird dog will sort some of it out at our nwtf banquet friday night.


----------



## stev (Mar 5, 2010)

I will donate this box call .Put where you see fit .
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4708309#post4708309


----------



## Dupree (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got in from our nwtf banquet and since I have to leave at 5:30 in the morning for work I will post all of the prizes and hunts tomorrow evening. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Dupree (Mar 5, 2010)

btw, everyone is going hunting and everyone is getting calls!!!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Mar 6, 2010)

stev said:


> I will donate this box call .Put where you see fit .
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4708309#post4708309



WOW!! What a wonderful gesture Stev, "YOU DA MAN"


----------



## Dupree (Mar 6, 2010)

ok i posted who is hunting where up top and I will wait to list the prizes until the hunt gets closer as we have people still donating things.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 6, 2010)

stev said:


> I will donate this box call .Put where you see fit .
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4708309#post4708309



thanks for meeting up with me today and giving me the call. I'm sorry for being short, but I had a lot to do inside.


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Mar 6, 2010)

This is awesome!!!  Maybe it is contagious.   I'd love to see more kids out in "our" forest.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 6, 2010)

BOWHUNTHERE said:


> This is awesome!!!  Maybe it is contagious.   I'd love to see more kids out in "our" forest.



i plan on making this an annual thing and it will hopefully grow every year!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Mar 6, 2010)

4x4, and everybody else that pitched in on this hunt, THANK YOU SO MUCH. Parker is rarin' to go.


----------



## stev (Mar 6, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> thanks for meeting up with me today and giving me the call. I'm sorry for being short, but I had a lot to do inside.


Aint no problem .Just glad a child will get the call ,I ended up going to BPS .I spent my $256.oo in rewards point there .Didnt realize i had that much in points .There new system gives the points you have built up.Do it all at the new IBM computers they have now.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 6, 2010)

stev said:


> Aint no problem .Just glad a child will get the call ,I ended up going to BPS .I spent my $256.oo in rewards point there .Didnt realize i had that much in points .There new system gives the points you have built up.Do it all at the new IBM computers they have now.



You go check out any of the mustangs across the street?


----------



## stev (Mar 6, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> You go check out any of the mustangs across the street?


I did stop fer a while some nice rides there .Wanted to buy one that i liked ,but he would not sell .It was a pro street rod that was awsome and everything new .I gave him my number if he changes his mind .


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Been a busy weekend just now checked before heading to church... Man this is so awesome!!!!!  My daughter is so excited!!!  To everybody who contributed to this for the kids... YOU ROCK!!!  You will be thoroughly blessed for this!!!


----------



## Impact97 (Mar 8, 2010)

Is it too late to sign up my 14yr old daughter?  She is a first year hunter and is already completely hooked.  We live in Acworth.

Thanks


----------



## Dupree (Mar 8, 2010)

Impact97 said:


> Is it too late to sign up my 14yr old daughter?  She is a first year hunter and is already completely hooked.  We live in Acworth.
> 
> Thanks



you will be the first "alternate". My dad was telling a guy at his church about this and he said he had several guys that would love to take a kid, so if they come through then I will let you know. As it stands right now I will be taking 2 different kids on different days, but bird dog said he may be able to take 2 also if need be, but if all else fails I will take you and your daughter later in the season.


----------



## bird dog (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like thing are doing very well.  I am working on a custom call maker to give us some calls.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 9, 2010)

bird dog said:


> Looks like thing are doing very well.  I am working on a custom call maker to give us some calls.



good deal!!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Mar 10, 2010)

bird dog said:


> Looks like thing are doing very well.  I am working on a custom call maker to give us some calls.



Thank you SIR. These kids are gonna have lifetime memories from this hunt.


----------



## Stickbow (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a 16 yr old. Any suggestions on a good place to go? I would greatly appreciate any assistance.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## 3d foam killer (Mar 22, 2010)

i film and was wondering how cool it would be to get this on film for our upcoming video.
if there is anyway i can tagalong that would be awsome im in for giving a new jr jakes turkey vest to a couple kids.
if i cant still count the vest in!!!!
this is awsome lets try to do this deer hunting next year


----------



## Dupree (Mar 22, 2010)

3d foam killer said:


> i film and was wondering how cool it would be to get this on film for our upcoming video.
> if there is anyway i can tagalong that would be awsome im in for giving a new jr jakes turkey vest to a couple kids.
> if i cant still count the vest in!!!!
> this is awsome lets try to do this deer hunting next year



where are you located?


----------



## 3d foam killer (Mar 22, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> where are you located?



good old henry county i hunt in taylor and am up there alot of weekends


----------



## Dupree (Mar 30, 2010)

Im taking jason's doughter saturday morning and Jody (roostem33) is taking impact97's daughter saturday also. Not sure of the others scheduled hunts, but some folks have never respondd to pm's to set up a date for a hunt! Post here to let us know!


----------



## Impact97 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Youth Hunt*

I have to say that my daughter is about as excited about tomorrow as I have seen her.  The only person that is more excited is her old man.  Maybe she will be the first in our family to shoot a turkey.  I have to say thanks to all involved in this hunt.  You are all making a lifetime of memories for these kids, and their parents.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Apr 2, 2010)

Dad, take some rollaids with you! It may be more than your heart can stand, LOL. Just kidding and I hope you have a great time.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Apr 2, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Im taking jason's doughter saturday morning and Jody (roostem33) is taking impact97's daughter saturday also. Not sure of the others scheduled hunts, but some folks have never respondd to pm's to set up a date for a hunt! Post here to let us know!



Parker and I are just waiting on the word from head buster to schedule Parker's hunt. We are pulling for him to get one for himself real soon!


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes I realize that it is 10:45 the night before the hunt.. 

However.. I used to fish bass tournaments when I was 17+ and i would get maybe 2 hrs sleep... My wife just does not understand chasing wild animals... She thinks I am ... 
I am so Excited about this and my daughter is too!!!  

I can't wait to see her droppin the family's first tom!!! 

To everyone involved in making this happen; 
THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Dupree (Apr 3, 2010)

well we struck out this morning, had some action but no dead bird. we are getting lunch now about to go back after them. 

impact's daughter busted 2 this morning!!!! im sure pics and story will be posted soon!


----------



## Impact97 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Daughter downs first.....2 birds*

My heart felt thanks go out to Samuel for setting this wonderful hunt up.  This means the world to me and my daughter.  I have to say that Jody R is probably one of the nicest individuals I have had the pleasure of meeting.  He put us in his spot and called not only 1 22lb, 10 inch beard, 1 and 1 1/8 inch spur gobbler, but an hour later, called in a jake for my daughter to have a shot at and she delivered, twice.  Thank you both for allowing me to witness this wonderful gift, the memories will last a lifetime.

I also want to give a big shout out to ChadF for taking the time to show me the in's and out's of turkey hunting.  I really enjoy spending the time learning about the turkey woods.  Chad has spent many hours in the woods with me trying hard to get me on a bird.  Given that my daughter is now 2 birds up on me, it's my time.

Thanks again!


----------



## daddyshuntergirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks to these great guys, I got my first tom and first jake within a coupl hours of being there. Thank you to everyone that took part in this !


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Today was sure enough proof that a bird doesn't have to be down to have a BLAST!!! 

Thanks SO much Samuel for a awesome long day in the woods!!! 
My daughter and I had a wonderful time!! 

We had birds right on us early but got henned up quick quick.. and then went silent on us by 8.. we spooked 2 hens and when we set up on the gobblers we were right under 2 jakes!!! 

For the evening it was quiet quiet so we set up in there roostin hole and just waited to see if they would come back and right at the last few minutes one comes in from behind them but right on top of me... Like within 15 yds of me... It was a bearded hen!!! I got it and the jakes on video to!! 

Thanks again Samuel for the great day of hunting and learning!!!


----------



## Dupree (Apr 3, 2010)

jjasonbbo1 said:


> Today was sure enough proof that a bird doesn't have to be down to have a BLAST!!!
> 
> Thanks SO much Samuel for a awesome long day in the woods!!!
> My daughter and I had a wonderful time!!
> ...




I had a good time. Im tired as all get out though. 13 hours is more than enough for me. I wish the turkeys would have cooperated a little more. Hopefully you can use a little of what you saw today to help you in the future.  Having her turn around and say "that was so cool" after the bearded hen came by let me know she has the urge. She is tough too, up and down the mountains without a single complaint except for her rushing us after the mid day nap to go get after one. We'll do it again for sure.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 3, 2010)

daddyshuntergirl said:


> Thanks to these great guys, I got my first tom and first jake within a coupl hours of being there. Thank you to everyone that took part in this !



Im glad your hunt ended with a couple of birds flopping. I got the voicemail from jody while we were on top of a mountain chasing some around.

Congrats!!!


----------



## rockwalker (Apr 5, 2010)

We went on our Hunt saturday with Headbuster and just couldnt get the brids to talk to us. We did see some hens but they were all alone. Jake is a great guy and my son gave me fits about walking around palying woth my turkey calls and now the wife has 2 of us driving her crazy. Austin really enjoyed our time in the woods and he is ready to go back. Thanks for what you guys done here it has gotten my son interested for sure. Thank you doesnt express my full gratitude.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Apr 5, 2010)

rockwalker said:


> We went on our Hunt saturday with Headbuster and just couldnt get the brids to talk to us. We did see some hens but they were all alone. Jake is a great guy and my son gave me fits about walking around palying woth my turkey calls and now the wife has 2 of us driving her crazy. Austin really enjoyed our time in the woods and he is ready to go back. Thanks for what you guys done here it has gotten my son interested for sure. Thank you doesnt express m
> y full gratitude.[/QUOTEI'm
> I'm sorry you and Austin didn't score but maybe Parker and I will get lucky on our hunt. The kids are having a blast with all the help from head buster and all the other volunteers.


----------



## Roostem33 (Apr 5, 2010)

Impact97 said:


> My heart felt thanks go out to Samuel for setting this wonderful hunt up.  This means the world to me and my daughter.  I have to say that Jody R is probably one of the nicest individuals I have had the pleasure of meeting.  He put us in his spot and called not only 1 22lb, 10 inch beard, 1 and 1 1/8 inch spur gobbler, but an hour later, called in a jake for my daughter to have a shot at and she delivered, twice.  Thank you both for allowing me to witness this wonderful gift, the memories will last a lifetime.
> 
> I also want to give a big shout out to ChadF for taking the time to show me the in's and out's of turkey hunting.  I really enjoy spending the time learning about the turkey woods.  Chad has spent many hours in the woods with me trying hard to get me on a bird.  Given that my daughter is now 2 birds up on me, it's my time.
> 
> Thanks again!


I just want to let you know what an honor it was for me to have the chance to do this hunt. You have got a wonderful young lady and a  great hunting partner for a long time to come. I wish you two the best in all your hunting adventures!! We might just have to do it again next year.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 6, 2010)

Roostem33 said:


> I just want to let you know what an honor it was for me to have the chance to do this hunt. You have got a wonderful young lady and a  great hunting partner for a long time to come. I wish you two the best in all your hunting adventures!! We might just have to do it again next year.



I enjoyed taking jason and his daughter so much we are hoping to do it again this weekend. im determined to put one in her lap!


----------



## Hog (Apr 7, 2010)

It sure is nice of you guys to take these kids along turkey hunting. I've been turkey hunting now for about 35yrs & still look forward to it every year. Most hunters today that I know of would be to greedy to even think about doing something of this nature. So, I wanted to let you guys know after reading that I commend you for taking the time & sharing yawls turkeys with all the youngsters!   I know yawl get as much of a blessing seeing these kids get one as killing one yourself. We need more people to set an good example like you guys have shown here.
                                                          God bless!!


----------



## bird dog (Apr 11, 2010)

Samual
My hat is off for your effort in this endevor.  Don't get discourraged in well doing.  You will be blessed for what you have done.  I will be with you all the way in doing so any time you want to do this again.  next year may be all the kids that sign up will actually participate in the event they don't know what they have missed out on.  God bless Thank you for what you do  Jim


----------



## Dupree (Apr 12, 2010)

bird dog said:


> Samual
> My hat is off for your effort in this endevor.  Don't get discourraged in well doing.  You will be blessed for what you have done.  I will be with you all the way in doing so any time you want to do this again.  next year may be all the kids that sign up will actually participate in the event they don't know what they have missed out on.  God bless Thank you for what you do  Jim



yeah I hate we cant get responses from some of them. I guess I need to get addresses to send there calls that they would have gotten on there hunt.


----------



## daddyshuntergirl (Apr 22, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Im glad your hunt ended with a couple of birds flopping. I got the voicemail from jody while we were on top of a mountain chasing some around.
> 
> Congrats!!!



That is too funny!!  I just wanted to say thanks again for all the hard work that everyone has put into this and that yall are all proof that there really are some great people out there!!


----------

